# Shipping tomorrow



## Junaluska (Sep 11, 2016)

Posted my intro a while back and havent posted much since, just been reading and soaking up the knowledge. At the hotel waiting to go to MEPs to ship to Ft. Benning tomorrow as an 18x. I feel good about the endeavor and look forward to putting 200% into everything and not quitting. Do not remember my last APFT but scored 40ish push ups, 60ish sit ups and an 8:26 one mile on my 1-1-1. Usually score much higher and run around a 6:30 mile. Hungover running on no food in almost 24 hours as i didnt know I'd be taking it until that morning. However, no excuses and i will make sure i do everything i can every day to bring those scores up. I will post SITREPS here when I can if that is permitted and wanted. Thank all you gentlemen for your knowledge, even if it was gained indirectly. I am grateful for this opportunity and will do my best every day to not waste it. Cheers.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 11, 2016)

Good luck and don't quit.  Stay hydrated and stretch when you can.


----------



## Junaluska (Sep 11, 2016)

Roger. Never, never quit. Also, as this is 9/11, thank you to all on this board who have been part of the reckoning for more than the last decade. I look forward to trying to earn my spot at this table.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 11, 2016)

Please be sure to come back and let us know how things are going.  That just does not happen enough.


----------



## Junaluska (Sep 11, 2016)

Roger, will post sitreps whenever possible. Also managed to meet an opt40 guy ill be shipping with. Seems to be alright, looking forward to meeting the rest of the guys and finding people who will push me to be better.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 11, 2016)

Good luck. Unwavering determination will help see you through those tough challenges.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 12, 2016)

Best of luck. Thanks for keeping us in the loop.


----------



## Junaluska (Sep 12, 2016)

Thank you both. Finished up at MEPS waiting for bus to come take us to the airport to fly to Atlanta. I met another 18x who is a total shit bag who couldnt even pass the 1-1-1 but somehow managed to still make it here. However, that has no bearing on me and i am fixed on the 25m target. This will likely be the last i post before OSUT. Thank you for the good wishes and will do my best to not let you all down. Cheers.


----------



## jmar (Sep 18, 2016)

Junaluska said:


> Thank you both. Finished up at MEPS waiting for bus to come take us to the airport to fly to Atlanta. I met another 18x who is a total shit bag who couldnt even pass the 1-1-1 but somehow managed to still make it here. However, that has no bearing on me and i am fixed on the 25m target. This will likely be the last i post before OSUT. Thank you for the good wishes and will do my best to not let you all down. Cheers.


If you want to be a team guy, be a teammate. Instead of bagging him as "a total shit bag," work with him, ask if he wants help, see if he's willing to work on his weaknesses with you. He may have strengths in areas you're weak in that he can help you.


----------



## Junaluska (Sep 22, 2016)

Roger that jmar, will take the advice to heart. Done at 30th ag and onto sandhill tomorrow


----------



## jmar (Sep 22, 2016)

Good luck brotha


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 25, 2016)

jmar said:


> If you want to be a team guy, be a teammate. Instead of bagging him as "a total shit bag," work with him, ask if he wants help, see if he's willing to work on his weaknesses with you. He may have strengths in areas you're weak in that he can help you.



I know what you're trying to say,  but pass boot first.


----------



## jmar (Sep 25, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> I know what you're trying to say,  but pass boot first.


I'm just passing along lessons learned from guys that have already been selected. Would be willing to hear about your selection experience and time in SF.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 25, 2016)

.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 26, 2016)

jmar said:


> I'm just passing along lessons learned from guys that have already been selected. Would be willing to hear about your selection experience and time in SF.



Don't be that guy.


----------



## AWP (Sep 26, 2016)

jmar said:


> I'm just passing along lessons learned from guys that have already been selected. Would be willing to hear about your selection experience and time in SF.



That's not happening here. We don't G2 courses on this site unless one of the vetted SF-qualified guys wants to share some insight, it won't happen.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 26, 2016)

jmar said:


> If you want to be a team guy, be a teammate. Instead of bagging him as "a total shit bag," work with him, ask if he wants help, see if he's willing to work on his weaknesses with you. He may have strengths in areas you're weak in that he can help you.


No, find the motivated guys and hang with them.  Let the shitbirds hang together.


----------



## Junaluska (Dec 24, 2016)

Whats going on gentlemen. Completed OSUT and home on christmas exodus, waiting to go back and turn blue and graduate. Next is Airborne hold. APFT 5 was a 260 under unfavorable circumstances but what can you do. Feel confident that in Airborne hold and Airborne i can breeze by a 300. My company was 60% xrays. Of that probably about 40% of them got reclassed after not scoring a 240 or above on APFT 5. If you dont score a 240 on APFT 5 or you drop the SF part of your contract at anytime throughout the pipeline the Army is reclassing you. Seems like it's usually 19d. I know my PT needs to improve and ill be busting my ass on that. PT on sandhill is a joke. Do PT in the bay. I saw kids gain 100 points on their APFT through the cycle so its doable. A lot of the 18x are solid dudes but for every good dude theres two shitbags. The one mentioned above was chaptered out for attempting suicide in red phase. If youre going to basic, stay away from the shitbags, and stay away from the dudes with a chip on their shoulder because they might be older or whatever else. As for PT in the bay, you have a lot of options if youre going to OSUT and reading this. Stack two sandbags on top of each other and lay on them and bench kettlebells. Do dips and pull ups on the racks. Throw weight in your ruck and do stuff with that. Put your iotv and pro mask on and go in the latrine and do step ups on the bench to work on running, or run the stairs. Do leg blasters from military athlete. Theres a lot of stuff you can do, just think outside the box. And eat lots of cottage cheese and peanut butter in the chow hall. Thats all i got for now. Anyone going to OSUT with questions feel free to get in touch ill answer to the best of my ability. Anyone shipping early-mid January has a fair chance of going to my company.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 24, 2016)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 24, 2016)

Junaluska said:


> Whats going on gentlemen. Completed OSUT and home on christmas exodus, waiting to go back and turn blue and graduate. Next is Airborne hold. APFT 5 was a 260 under unfavorable circumstances but what can you do. Feel confident that in Airborne hold and Airborne i can breeze by a 300. My company was 60% xrays. Of that probably about 40% of them got reclassed after not scoring a 240 or above on APFT 5. If you dont score a 240 on APFT 5 or you drop the SF part of your contract at anytime throughout the pipeline the Army is reclassing you. Seems like it's usually 19d. I know my PT needs to improve and ill be busting my ass on that. PT on sandhill is a joke. Do PT in the bay. I saw kids gain 100 points on their APFT through the cycle so its doable. A lot of the 18x are solid dudes but for every good dude theres two shitbags. The one mentioned above was chaptered out for attempting suicide in red phase. If youre going to basic, stay away from the shitbags, and stay away from the dudes with a chip on their shoulder because they might be older or whatever else. As for PT in the bay, you have a lot of options if youre going to OSUT and reading this. Stack two sandbags on top of each other and lay on them and bench kettlebells. Do dips and pull ups on the racks. Throw weight in your ruck and do stuff with that. Put your iotv and pro mask on and go in the latrine and do step ups on the bench to work on running, or run the stairs. Do leg blasters from military athlete. Theres a lot of stuff you can do, just think outside the box. And eat lots of cottage cheese and peanut butter in the chow hall. Thats all i got for now. Anyone going to OSUT with questions feel free to get in touch ill answer to the best of my ability. Anyone shipping early-mid January has a fair chance of going to my company.


Where did you graduate from? 2-54? 2-58?


----------



## The Accountant (Dec 27, 2016)

Junaluska said:


> Whats going on gentlemen. Completed OSUT and home on christmas exodus, waiting to go back and turn blue and graduate. Next is Airborne hold. APFT 5 was a 260 under unfavorable circumstances but what can you do. Feel confident that in Airborne hold and Airborne i can breeze by a 300. My company was 60% xrays. Of that probably about 40% of them got reclassed after not scoring a 240 or above on APFT 5. If you dont score a 240 on APFT 5 or you drop the SF part of your contract at anytime throughout the pipeline the Army is reclassing you. Seems like it's usually 19d. I know my PT needs to improve and ill be busting my ass on that. PT on sandhill is a joke. Do PT in the bay. I saw kids gain 100 points on their APFT through the cycle so its doable. A lot of the 18x are solid dudes but for every good dude theres two shitbags. The one mentioned above was chaptered out for attempting suicide in red phase. If youre going to basic, stay away from the shitbags, and stay away from the dudes with a chip on their shoulder because they might be older or whatever else. As for PT in the bay, you have a lot of options if youre going to OSUT and reading this. Stack two sandbags on top of each other and lay on them and bench kettlebells. Do dips and pull ups on the racks. Throw weight in your ruck and do stuff with that. Put your iotv and pro mask on and go in the latrine and do step ups on the bench to work on running, or run the stairs. Do leg blasters from military athlete. Theres a lot of stuff you can do, just think outside the box. And eat lots of cottage cheese and peanut butter in the chow hall. Thats all i got for now. Anyone going to OSUT with questions feel free to get in touch ill answer to the best of my ability. Anyone shipping early-mid January has a fair chance of going to my company.



Thanks for the advice in there.. I ship out for OSUT and Airborne in Feb. I'll be one of the older dudes but don't see any reason to have a chip on my shoulder.


----------



## WarMachine504 (Jan 3, 2017)

DasBoot said:


> Where did you graduate from? 2-54? 2-58?



2-19th???


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Jan 3, 2017)

Airborne school is a breeze dude. Just makes sure you do all the gay AIRBORNE! BS. They threatened to drop me because I didn't sound off with a loud and thunderous, AIRBORNE.

Don't waste your money at the Subway gaming lounge (forgot what it's called). If you want a treat, at Smith gym, get the protein smoothie "Hulk" with chocolate and peanut butter. Best thing ever. Plus you can use it as a meal replacement, considering it's about 1600 calories. If you're going to use a cab, use Lee. If you want his number PM me. Lee doesn't run the meter and will save you loads, especially if traveling with people. On a weekend, go eat at "Egg and I", best breakfast ever. El Zapatas restaurant is pretty good, really good queso. A really good gym is Audie Murphy Gym. Lots of crossfit type stuff to do, no smoothie bar though.  That's pretty much all I can think of right now. Fort Benning wasn't too bad, it would actually be a nice duty station if basic trainees and airborne/OCS wasn't there. Good luck dude.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 4, 2017)

RUBSUMLOTION said:


> ...Just makes sure you do all the gay AIRBORNE! BS. They threatened to drop me because I didn't sound off with a loud and thunderous, AIRBORNE.


----------



## Junaluska (Jan 15, 2017)

Graduated from 2-19. And awesome thanks RUBSOMLOTION. Just got back to Sand hill today after the weekend. Graduated Friday. Where is Smith gym in relation to Sand hill? Went to santiago but it was closed, so i went to the gym in our battalion. Ill be held at my basic company for two weeks because i never got my SF physicals.


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 16, 2017)

Junaluska said:


> Graduated from 2-19. And awesome thanks RUBSOMLOTION. Just got back to Sand hill today after the weekend. Graduated Friday. Where is Smith gym in relation to Sand hill? Went to santiago but it was closed, so i went to the gym in our battalion. Ill be held at my basic company for two weeks because i never got my SF physicals.


It's on main post. So unless they let you have free reign while you're there you're gonna be stuck with your basic training gym.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 16, 2017)

DasBoot said:


> It's on main post. So unless they let you have free reign while you're there you're gonna be stuck with your basic training gym.



Running, rucking, land nav, pushups, pull ups, sit ups, stretching and reading the Ranger Handbook do not require a gym ...


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 16, 2017)

x SF med said:


> Running, rucking, land nav, pushups, pull ups, sit ups, stretching and reading the Ranger Handbook do not require a gym ...


Doubt he will have time to ruck with the amount of details they'll have him doing. Also the Drills are pretty risk adverse so unless they go out with him they won't be big on dudes going out and possibly getting hurt before shipping. Same goes for any actual land nav.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 17, 2017)

DasBoot said:


> Doubt he will have time to ruck with the amount of details they'll have him doing. Also the Drills are pretty risk adverse so unless they go out with him they won't be big on dudes going out and possibly getting hurt before shipping. Same goes for any actual land nav.




wow.... the kinder/gentler Army ....:wall:


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 17, 2017)

x SF med said:


> Running, rucking, land nav, pushups, pull ups, sit ups, stretching and reading the Ranger Handbook do not require a gym ...



Reading the Ranger handbook? 

Never had the occasion to sit and read literally the most boring book on the planet. I remember 18X's that brought that to SFAS as one of their "personal books"... fucking retards.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 18, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Reading the Ranger handbook?
> 
> Never had the occasion to sit and read literally the most boring book on the planet. I remember 18X's that brought that to SFAS as one of their "personal books"... fucking retards.



It's available on-line to get the basics of field orders and patrolling prior to SUT, to at least slow down the firehose.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 18, 2017)

x SF med said:


> It's available on-line to get the basics of field orders and patrolling prior to SUT, to at least slow down the firehose.



I understand brother. But reading it without the understanding, or being able to apply the information is just about impossible. The Ranger handbook is invaluable, but for a private in airborne hold, it isn't going to do much other than serve as a sleep aid.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 18, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Reading the Ranger handbook?
> 
> Never had the occasion to sit and read literally the most boring book on the planet. I remember 18X's that brought that to SFAS as one of their "personal books"... fucking retards.




Even I have a copy. And I've read it. And a 1988 version of the SF medical handbook. I like the maggot therapy for  wound debridement. 

Carry on, gentlemen.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 18, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Junaluska (Apr 27, 2017)

Alright gentlemen. Short SITREP here, plus in need of some advice. Made it out of Benning, I am now at SWCS in student company, slotted to go to SOPC on Monday and SFAS in the beginning of June for the last class before summer. 

Now I have a question if you all wouldn't mind. 

Ive worked hard on my PT the last couple months. Tested myself last Friday or Saturday and my numbers were 74 push ups, 78 sit ups, and just a little over 13 mins on my two mile time, scoring just a few points shy of 300. I've also been working on rucking, and have gotten to the point now that i can average 12-13 minute miles with 45lbs without pushing myself to the absolute limit, some miles I've gotten as low as 11's and sub 11. Went to take my PFT this morning, and absolutely choked. My push ups and sit ups both dropped by about 10 reps each, and gained about a minute and a half on my run. Its just seemed like i had no top end. The beginning of all the events were fine and i felt like i was on track, but i just burned out way quicker than expected for some reason in the end. I was wondering if anybody more knowledgeable than myself could give any insight as to what could have caused this, because I have no idea and I am pretty worried about it as I am supposed to go to SOPC monday. I have been considering asking for a voluntary recycle, which would slot me for SOPC in September and give me more time to train, which apparently I really need. I am by no means thinking of quitting. I am not a quitter. Right now the thing I want most in the world is to make it to an operational ODA one day and serve at the highest capacity possible, with my 25 and 50m targets being SOPC and SFAS. If waiting a couple more months where I can get more train up is what that will take, then I will do it. I dont want to though, I'd rather go to SOPC on Monday, and then go to selection in June. Being a private in the Army, I don't have much experience dealing with situations like this and was just looking for some insight and advice on what you all think the beat course of action would be from your experience.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 27, 2017)

Are you drinking water and resting your muscles?


----------



## Junaluska (Apr 27, 2017)

Yes. I made sure to drink plenty of water yesterday and hydrate well as well as eat a good amount of carbs yesterday and some this morning. I hydrated well yesterday, but still cramped on the run.


----------



## CDG (Apr 27, 2017)

Shit happens man.  Sounds like you need to rest, hydrate, and work on mobility.  I bombed a PT test one time because I did a pretty crushing SOFLETE workout the night before, and I underestimated how smoked I would be the next morning.  Your body is trying to tell you to relax.  If you hit good numbers that recently, you're fine.


----------



## Junaluska (Apr 27, 2017)

CDG said:


> Shit happens man.  Sounds like you need to rest, hydrate, and work on mobility.  I bombed a PT test one time because I did a pretty crushing SOFLETE workout the night before, and I underestimated how smoked I would be the next morning.  Your body is trying to tell you to relax.  If you hit good numbers that recently, you're fine.



Thanks, much appreciated. That's what I was thinking but it was just such a big drop. I can consistently run a sub 6 one mile, and when starting out on the run i toned it back to a mid 6ish pace and was feeling it pretty bad by the first 800, and my legs are still smoked and sore as shit from running an extremely slow time, which tells me i wasnt rested or my nutrition was lacking recently, but just wanted some advice from you guys because I know you're all full of knowledge and experience, which is what I lack. I don't necessarily wanna stake it all on that theory though, so I guess i have a decision to make. My end goal here is getting to group so I need to consider what is going to be best for me in order to accomplish that. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 27, 2017)

I agree with CDG.  The highest scoring performance I've ever given on a PT- type test was an RPFT, over the standard on all events with lots of gas still left in the tank at the end. 

The three days prior was spent doing no PT at all, just hydrating, sleeping plenty at night, and healthy eating, mostly fruit and veg. 

YMMV.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 28, 2017)

Drive on Soldier! Wish you the best!


----------



## Junaluska (Apr 28, 2017)

Went to get some input from my cadre about possibly recycling to the class after summer. Told him what was going on and got a pretty steadfast no, so I'll trust him and keep driving on. If after SOPC things aren't still in check I'll reevaluate things then. Excited to get the ball on the road at least and get my PT back up where it should be.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 28, 2017)

I imagine it's part physical (as evidenced by the cramping) and part mental.  You _can_ do it, you _know_ you can do it, because you _have_ done it.  You know about hydration and proper rest.  For the mental, don't psych yourself out, and it sounds like you are starting to do just that.  Find your happy place and camp out.

Best of luck!


----------



## Junaluska (Apr 28, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> I imagine it's part physical (as evidenced by the cramping) and part mental.  You _can_ do it, you _know_ you can do it, because you _have_ done it.  You know about hydration and proper rest.  For the mental, don't psych yourself out, and it sounds like you are starting to do just that.  Find your happy place and camp out.
> 
> Best of luck!



Roger that, thanks for the reply. Yeah, I suppose I am psyching myself out a little bit, that's what all the guys here have said. CSM here gave us a talk today about having shitty days and manning up and brushing it off and driving on. So that's what I gotta do. I know what I'm capable of, but like Louie Simmons said, it doesnt matter how strong you are if you're not that strong in competition. So gonna bust my ass to get that 300 back for when it counts and keep on with it, and if I need to reevaluate some things in order to be successful in the end, I will cross that bridge when I come to it. Right now I'm set on the 25m.


----------



## Junaluska (Jun 23, 2017)

How's it going guys, got rolled back in SOPC gor land nav. First day iteration I knew where I was, just couldnt find the stake and spent the whole iteration looking for it. Second iteration was at night, and got lost as shit and walked circles for four hours until I finally stumbled upon my first point 10 minutes before endex, then got lost again on my way back. The last two iterations I did pretty well, just couldn't make up for the first two. I was slotted for SOPC again on August 7, and SFAS thereafter. Recently got severe stress fractures in both shins and got put on profile until at least August 16, so I'm gonna be waiting around here for a while it looks like. Since I can't run/ruck for the next couple months I'm gonna focus on building some strengtht back up, as well as my push/pull/sit ups. I've done lots of research around about things I could possibly do to maintain or even still improve my running/rucking ability and was wondering if anybody here would have any info/advice to offer up as you all are the professionals. For now I just plan on doing lots of rowing and time on the bike, maybe some jacobs ladder or something like that. Any other ideas gentleman? Unfortunately I dont have access to an airdyne bike or that would be my first choice


----------



## Junaluska (Jun 23, 2017)

As well as if there's any guys wanting info on anything up until SOPC, feel free to DM me. Also at SOPC, you pretty much see every bit of selection happen step by step and most of my buddies have already been through, so I can possibly give some very limited insight into that as well, seeing as I don't actually have the first hand experience there yet


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 23, 2017)

Junaluska said:


> How's it going guys, got rolled back in SOPC gor land nav. First day iteration I knew where I was, just couldnt find the stake and spent the whole iteration looking for it. Second iteration was at night, and got lost as shit and walked circles for four hours until I finally stumbled upon my first point 10 minutes before endex, then got lost again on my way back. The last two iterations I did pretty well, just couldn't make up for the first two. I was slotted for SOPC again on August 7, and SFAS thereafter. Recently got severe stress fractures in both shins and got put on profile until at least August 16, so I'm gonna be waiting around here for a while it looks like. Since I can't run/ruck for the next couple months I'm gonna focus on building some strengtht back up, as well as my push/pull/sit ups. I've done lots of research around about things I could possibly do to maintain or even still improve my running/rucking ability and was wondering if anybody here would have any info/advice to offer up as you all are the professionals. For now I just plan on doing lots of rowing and time on the bike, maybe some jacobs ladder or something like that. Any other ideas gentleman? Unfortunately I dont have access to an airdyne bike or that would be my first choice



Shin splits are no joke, and if you don't take the time to heal properly, you'll get worse, quick.  Rowing and biking will certainly help, and putting extra effort in the upper body strength will be a huge plus.  Be mindful of diet...not rucking and running won't help with calorie consumption.  It'll be easy to add a couple pounds and that will make a huge difference.


----------



## AWP (Jun 23, 2017)

Junaluska said:


> As well as if there's any guys wanting info on anything up until SOPC, feel free to DM me. Also at SOPC, you pretty much see every bit of selection happen step by step and most of my buddies have already been through, so I can possibly give some very limited insight into that as well, seeing as I don't actually have the first hand experience there yet



We "frown" on G2'ing any SOF courses, so tread lightly with your responses. Some books or sites may be explicit in their information, but we won't be a party to that.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 23, 2017)

Junaluska said:


> As well as if there's any guys wanting info on anything up until SOPC, feel free to DM me. Also at SOPC, you pretty much see every bit of selection happen step by step and most of my buddies have already been through, so I can possibly give some very limited insight into that as well, seeing as I don't actually have the first hand experience there yet



Keep that shit to yourself.


----------



## Junaluska (Jun 23, 2017)

Roger that gentleman, I apologize. Should have known better.


----------



## CDG (Jun 23, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> It'll be easy to add a couple pounds and that will make a huge difference.



Mountain Tactical Institute (formerly Military Athlete) has done a lot of research on rucking and what affects performance.  Their studies show that each 1% of additional BW adds 6 seconds per mile to your rucking pace.  Obviously this is not a straight linear progression.

5 Run/Ruck Training Thumb Rules You Can Use - Mountain Tactical Institute


----------



## Blakman.actual (Nov 30, 2018)

Wait....so what happened?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 30, 2018)

Blakman.actual said:


> Wait....so what happened?



This thread is over a year old. 

Your next post needs to be an intro post like every other new member does before they begin posting on the board.


----------

